# Buying polyps and bubble-tip anemone, JL Aquatics or King Ed?



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm looking for few polyps and bubble-tip anemone, should I go JL or King ed?
Which one in your opinion offers better quality and good price?

Thanks.

ug.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I've heard JnL is the go-to place for saltwater...


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Well.. J&L is a sponsor and is THE place in town for Salt (IMHO)

Island pets also has a selection of stuff and is also a sponsor. I have purchased stuff from both of them (both livestock and hardware). They are also located quite close to each other.

King Ed's is ok for salt. I've bought livestock from them but they never look quite right when they left the store. They did much better in my tank. There is also Oceanic Corals in Delta (on River Road) that has an awesome selection of corals. 

What types of polyps are you looking for? Local reefers may be able to also help you out.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

from what i read over time in this forum at least is that a lot of people are extremely against livestock from king ed's and some say they are not bad. the people who hate it REALLYREALLY hate it. JL i've never actually heard a complaint about. i go to JL for livestock and King ed for equipment, but if i can manager to get the equipment list together before i go to JL i would get everything at JL. it's just really out of my way sometimes so i go king ed instead. i guess given that the two stores are the exact distance i would go to JL 100% of the time!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all your comments, really appreciated. 

I'm interested in getting few frag of zoa.

ug.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Youll likely find a better, mor colorful selection at JL...
However, if youre driving all the way fom Richmond you might as well do the tour...kind eds to island pets to JL.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

whatigot said:


> Youll likely find a better, mor colorful selection at JL...
> However, if youre driving all the way fom Richmond you might as well do the tour...kind eds to island pets to JL.


Better yet...

Take River Road, do Ocean Aquatics,
Had over the Alex Fraser, Queensborough bridge, 
Take 20th street and head up towards Kingsway, go into King Ed's
Then get onto 10th towards Coquitlam, left on Caribou, left on Lougheed towards Costco and visit J&L,
Then back on Lougheed towards Lougheed mall, turn right on North Road and visit Island Pets.

You can tell I do the saltwater store run quite often.


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

For softies I say go to ocean aquatics. For sps, it's a luck of draw between j&l and ocean aquatics. If you are hardcore sps, then I'll consider giving oceanic corals a shot. They carry some high end frags. If you are experienced in QT and can take care of fish that is not in top condition, king ed gets you the deals. Island pets are good for fish collected from their own collection station but selection are very limited. Almost all my hard to find fish comes from j&l.

Steven


----------

